

Who is ready to see Facebook fall? - wickedbass

It doesn't give a shit about it's users. It was foolishly founded without a business model and still doesn't have one. It is a gigantic failure to it's shareholders (aside from the initial investors of course). It was founded by a shady thief. The world is enamoured with it and at the same time prone to being reliant on it.<p>Seriously why is Facebook relevant? It was a nice experience while it lasted but it's turned to crap. It's time for a real, decentralized, pro-privacy social network to take precedent.
======
rabidonrails
I'm not really sure where you're going with this. You don't qualify any of
your arguments and you seem to answer your own question of "how is Facebook
relevant" with the idea that "the world is enamored with it."

Gigantic failure to its shareholders? You might be able to make the argument
that its IPO was botched by the investment banks, but I don't think otherwise
that its shareholders think of it as a "gigantic failure."

~~~
wickedbass
Being touted as the biggest IPO of all time and then losing half it's value
almost instantly is a pretty gigantic failure.

It's really disturbing that it doesn't get more flack for this.

------
andrewhillman
-FB is not a gigantic failure. It's one of the biggest Internet successes of all-time. -Advertising has always been the business model. -Mark told investors it was about the long term. -Facebook is relevant because it has massive network effects and they have over 1 billion users. -The web is a big place. If you don't like it, ignore it.

~~~
wickedbass
I never said I don't like it, I just think it's a sham. It has no real value
and it's been shown time and again. Targeted marketing doesn't work and that
was their linchpin. They have 1 billion users but that is contorted, that is
not active users. Even still, why should a company that has no regard for it's
users of which it's entire value is established, have real legitimacy? The
fact that they are now charging to "promote" posts is a clear sign of things
to come.

~~~
bryguy1300
Actually, according to wikipedia, they do have 1 billion active users.

~~~
mooism2
Don't cite Wikipedia, cite whoever Wikipedia cites.

